# my bubbies first big warsaw 42# and gags , aj,s 12/20/08



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the grand kids came down form buffalo for xmas. my son inlaw has been fishing in the gulf ounce for red snapper last summer. but never felt any thing big pull back on. so we decided to school him on aj,s. man he was almost crying pulling them up and we would tell him they where to small and had to go back. he is his first short aj.










we where 28 miles out of destin was a beautiful day. well this first stop was good plenty of aj,s we put two legal in the box and some nice grouper he is the first of two that james caught his first grouper every.










well not to out done by a newbe use veterns of the bottom bumping club had to show him what was really down there. and my bubby walt caught a nice gag ,aj and the prize of this stop a 42# warsaw grouper his first and biggest grouper to date.










and cobiakiller (cliff ) also caught a nice gag on this stop. his first of two of the day the box is starting to look good have a lot of fun with the aj,s too!










well i was taking it easy taking the pics but decided to join in on the fun pulled up some small aj,s and then something different the fight was good but could not tell what it was till it was on top. turn out to be a cobia cool my 2nd of the year but small only 28 inches had to go back. o well catch him again next year.










we dicided to move and caught another gag. and moved on again to find some more aj,s. got a little shower and saw two water spouts a rainbow and blue sky all at the same time. way cool and the hole time catching aj,s. james finally got his keeper aj 31 inches and not to be out done i put the last aj on board weighing in at 32# biggest of the day.



















well with 5 aj,s on board we went to find a couple more grouper walt caught a scamp and cliff caught last grouper biggest of the day for gags weighing in at 20#










he pulled this up while we were surrounded by 30 spotted dolphins jumping all around the boat.










well its getting late in the day sun is going down but the seas are also laying down for us to.










heres walts gag nice fish!








well time to head home. catp rog put us on some nice fish like always. fired up the twin hondas and settled in for the 34 mile ride back to destin. we were able to keep her at 26 knots all the way to 4 miles out when we ran into thick fog. after that we were driving by gps and radar. man it was thick had to slow down to 2 knots coming in the pass and under the bridge around carb island and up the bay to the dock in fort walton. was real dark could not see more than fifthy yards. well safe at the dock and hiome to clean the fish. here is the count for the day. <UL><LI>5 aj,s</LI><LI>5 gag grouper</LI><LI>1 warsaw grouper</LI><LI>1 scamp</LI><LI>4 bonita</LI><LI>8 sore shoulders</LI>[/list]<P align=left>







<UL><LI>a box full of fish priceless!</LI><LI>and a boat full of friends also priceless.</LI><LI>merry xmas to all </LI><LI>scot</LI>[/list]


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i almost forgot, saw yellowfin tunas jumping we tryed to catch them but they took off. look to be about 50 or 60 pounders way cool. we fished in 260 to 360 all day to stay away from the red snapper the first guick stop in 180 we pulled up a 25 pounder. vented him and moved deeper.we used live pinfish and jigs for bait. will add more later have to good now.

scot


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.

Good job y'all. Probably going get one more yankee to move down here if you keep him on fish like that all the time.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome!!! I can't wait to get back out there. Great pictures too.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

A fantastic trip of a lifetime!!! Congratulations to all. 
The pics are great. Rog with a good crew can't loose. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Great pictures to. I cant beleive Cliff is wearing a belt !!!!!!!!!!! What a wimp !!!!!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow what a great trip, got to love the groupers , really nice trip, congrats to all the crew.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great trip guys.Thanks for the report and pics. :clap


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to go guys. I bet backs are aching at those depths...Awesome report and great looking pics makes it all the better...

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

GREAT JOB GUYS!!!!! After the day Walt had, I hope he bought a lotto ticket on the way home.

Cliff put dibbs on the rod belt Thursday when I told him we were going jack fishing.

Scot nice job on the 30# jack.

I like catching fish that have other peoples hooks in them. Two of the grouper had a total of 

6 hooks and leaders. I think that's the first trip I came back with more hooks than I left with.

Everyone knows Santa likes cookies and milk but Santa LOVES FRIED GROUPER!!!!!!



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

Roger Fulford


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trip guys. 28 miles out of Destin and ya saw yellers jumpin? Dang we went the wrong way. :doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job!! I'm gonna have to put my boat repairs off next year and fisha little longer in the season..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was an awsome trip. never a dull moment with captn. rog.:clap

and yes i was wearing a bucket, to keep my groin from getting ripped apart by a steel butt on a 6/0 loaded with 80 and pulling aj's and grouperouta 300' of water that they didn't want to leave.:moon at least i'm eatn fish!!!:hungry


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice mess of fish! :clap


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a long ways to reel up!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang - glad I talked to Cliff - didn't see this post earlier. Way to go guys! Awesome trip, pics and report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *cobe killer (12/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i was wearing a bucket, to keep my groin from getting ripped apart by a steel butt on a 6/0 loaded with 80 and pulling aj's and grouperouta 300' of water that they didn't want to leave.:moon at least i'm eatn fish!!!:hungry




Good Job fellas'...Looks like you broke in that 6/0 fine cliff if that's the one you picked up from me...glad you guys slayed em'


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice catch guy's that's what I call "GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM". I'm waiting on good weather now . The soccer season is over for the youths. Got the itch bad..


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job guys and major kudos to Rog for getting y'all on the fish. I'm always impressed by what Capt Rog puts in the fishbox...... :bowdown

Thanks so much for the warsaw carcass- the remaining chunks went into my fish chowder this evening and I can't wait to turn out the skeleton of that bad boy....... Beautiful fish and glad y'all got out!!


----------

